# What do you have in your lunchbox?



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

After some new ideas as im getting bored with my lunches

and its getting more difficult as i hate chicken


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

As from next week - Baby Rabbit


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well im not at school anymore so i dont have one


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

a 10 incher ...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

apple said:


> a 10 incher ...


Liar


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

switch said:


> As from next week - Baby Rabbit


Win.

You beat me to it!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

In my Ghostbusters lunchbox, I have 2 jam sandwiches (crusts cut off), 1 bag space raiders, 1 box of raisins and a carton of ribena. If it's my birthday I'll have a caramac in there.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

apple said:


> a 10 incher ...


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I take 3 meals to work in tuppa boxes.

Break

egg/cheese/mayo salad or

tuna/cheese/evoo salad

dinner

butter chicken/kale/evoo or

chicken/bacon/mayo salad

pre

50g pork scratchings or

cheese


----------

